# If only I could sleep this soundly!



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

My youngest plays very hard and then tends to drop/plop and fall into a sleep that amazes me! She was dreaming and making little goat noises in this position.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Awwwwwwww so cute!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just realized with one of my babies that they make noises and legs twitch. It is really cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is adorable....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwww!!!! That's adorable!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Gotta lova the kids sleeping so sound. and playing and every little thing they do!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Too sweet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AMEN to that. what a adorable baby.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Awwwww!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww so sweet


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

What a cutie! I also wish I could sleep that deeply. Sigh.....


----------

